

Mint Map: America’s Most Frugal Cities - cwan
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/mint-map-americas-most-frugal-cities/?display=wide

======
Gibbon
Americans spend in the neighbourhood of $200/month on clothes? Wow.. I'm so
far below that, I doubt I'm even in the 99% percentile on the low end.

------
DanielStraight
I was going to be upset that Mint would even aggregate and display this data,
but then I realized my credit card company probably does it too...

